# ARE - Argonaut Resources



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 May 2007)

*Thread starter, just a quickie

135m shares

25m 30c 30/6/07 Options

2 Gold projects in Laos near OXR huge Sepon

Krombit Copper Zinc deposit in Nth Qld

Kanmantoo 10% free carried interest in this copper project (HOG 90%)

Alford 80% interest in this Olympic Dam type target*
Potential Olympic Dam Style Mineralisation Intersected
at Alford Copper Project, South Australia
Hillgrove Resources Limited (ASX:HGO) advises that diamond drilling of a potential Olympic Dam Iron Oxide Copper Gold Uranium (IOCGU) style target at the key Netherleigh Park prospect has now finished with two holes completed for a total of 473m. The holes have been geologically logged and are now being cut for analysis with results expected within the current quarter.
The Netherleigh Park prospect is located within the Alford Project, near Alford on the Yorke Peninsula, South Australia.
The Alford Project falls within the IOCG Potential Rank 1 Area as defined by GeoScience Australia – the highest potential for IOCGU mineralisation within South Australia's Gawler Craton. Drilling intersected a thin (30-40m) sequence of transported sediments before encountering brecciated and haematite altered basement rocks with variable amounts of sulphides including pyrite, chalcopyrite and galena (Figure 1).

Past drilling has identified significant widths of copper mineralisation associated with heamatite alteration including *76m at 0.95% copper *including 12m at 2.18% copper in ALDDH001. The project also has significant uranium potential with past drilling returning excellent first pass with assay results up to *290ppm Uranium.*

Torrens 80% IOCGU target, JV with Straits


Proper analysis by the end of the week

Enjoy


----------



## bvbfan (23 May 2007)

Xekong is 150km from OXR but the focus seems to be on the Century deposit on the Mekong
Maps of locations here

They are on the same geological belt as I understand it as OXR, PNA, KCN and Burmese deposit owned by Ivanhoe I think.

I do like the Lao deposits but more interested in Xekong than Century after last lot of results.

The unknown is the South Australian tenements, some people around the traps are keen on them.


----------



## ttnt (23 May 2007)

Krombit Copper Zinc deposit in Nth Qld.............................

I think the CRA drilling reports back to the ealier looks good.


----------



## bliimp (23 May 2007)

Refer to a recent article by Barry Fitzgerald in the Age regards the Lake Torrens ground which is close to Roxby Downs and Prominent Hill :- 

http://www.theage.com.au/news/barry...-strikes-copper/2007/04/29/1177787972786.html


----------



## bliimp (23 May 2007)

ttnt said:


> Krombit Copper Zinc deposit in Nth Qld.............................
> 
> I think the CRA drilling reports back to the ealier looks good.




And Argonaut in their ASX relases and quarterly reports, do state that :-

_ "The Board has identified the Kroombit project as an opportunity for the Company and its Shareholders to make the transition from exploration to production in order to benefit from the current commodities cycle"._

They hold 100% of the Kroombit deposit in Central Queensland; and to protect extensions to the Kroombit deposit have also secured 3 other permits surrounding the Kroombit lease.

Their words and actions seem to show quite a high level of confidence in Kroombit!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 May 2007)

Hi guys no proper analysis just yet but here's a post for those who love very high risk but potentially very very high returns

*ARE has 25m 30c options expiring on the 30th next month ie 30/6/07 *

Given it has 135m shares on issue 30c = A mkt cap of $40m ($48m including opies exercised)

Now with about 1 month to go on the options and the SP at 22c/23c the opies are selling for very cheap,

I bought some because results from the Alfrod drilling should be back within the next 3 weeks (for more info on Alfrod see below)

HGO are touting Alfrod as a possible Olympic Dam IOCGU type play,

previous drilling = *76m at 0.95% copper including 12m at 2.18% copper *in ALDDH001. The project also has significant uranium potential with past drilling returning excellent first pass with assay results up to *290ppm Uranium*.

If we see a nice 100m at 2%Cu hit with some say 400ppm Uranium punters would be all over HGO and ARE touting them as the next Carapateena type players,

To give you an example, MOX ran from 20c to $2 on some success at its Groundhog prospect

*AGAIN BUYING THE OPIES IS HIGH RISK, but if  Alfrod has some meaty hits and the SP doubles to say 44c opies go from 0.6 c to 14c = 2300%+ return* 

*If Alfrod has nothing specatacular = Lose all money outlayed on opies*

*So its all about risk reward, say but 100,000 opies at 0.6c max loss = outlay = $600, max return = ? ? ? $14k from my above example*

Not for the faint hearted DYOR, 



*Alford 80% interest in this Olympic Dam type target*
Potential Olympic Dam Style Mineralisation Intersected
at Alford Copper Project, South Australia
Hillgrove Resources Limited (ASX:HGO) advises that diamond drilling of a potential Olympic Dam Iron Oxide Copper Gold Uranium (IOCGU) style target at the key Netherleigh Park prospect has now finished with two holes completed for a total of 473m. The holes have been geologically logged and are now being cut for analysis with results expected within the current quarter.
The Netherleigh Park prospect is located within the Alford Project, near Alford on the Yorke Peninsula, South Australia.
The Alford Project falls within the IOCG Potential Rank 1 Area as defined by GeoScience Australia – the highest potential for IOCGU mineralisation within South Australia's Gawler Craton. Drilling intersected a thin (30-40m) sequence of transported sediments before encountering brecciated and haematite altered basement rocks with variable amounts of sulphides including pyrite, chalcopyrite and galena (Figure 1).


----------



## ta2693 (29 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi guys no proper analysis just yet but here's a post for those who love very high risk but potentially very very high returns
> 
> *ARE has 25m 30c options expiring on the 30th next month ie 30/6/07 *
> 
> ...




Is it the 100000 at 0.6 on bid side yours? you are right, as long as it got more 
than 5% possibility to hit something.
I will buy it two weeks later. I think the price will be even cheaper, coz the ex date is getting closer. 
By the way, is it 100000 on bid side at 0.6 from you, YT?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 May 2007)

Ta already bought last few days at 0.5c - 0.7c

To answer a few PM's in one hit

Options trade under AREO, not sure if everyone will be able to buy them (depends on your specific account etc but can't see why not)


Again must stress with about 1 month left till they expire its an all or nothing play, very high risk but potentially very high rewards

Good luck guys


----------



## alphman (29 May 2007)

Fair call YT, but very dependent on two things:

1/  As you have already mentioned, results.



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *If Alfrod has nothing specatacular = Lose all money outlayed on opies*




2/  Results returning in time.

With the latter, it has been very common of late for companies to release their results past their initially anticipated date (in this case, "by the end of this quarter")...

Anyway, good luck to you and those considering.  I hope the guys that are doing the assaying aren't busy like the rest of their buddies!


----------



## Maddy (29 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ta already bought last few days at 0.5c - 0.7c
> 
> To answer a few PM's in one hit
> 
> ...




HILLGROVE RESOURCES LIMITED (HGO) announcement regarding Alford Project in the Moonta-Wallaroo regin in SA on 22/05/07:

"ARE - Argonaut Resources currently holds an 80% interest in this tenement which WILL reduce to 30% on funding by Hillgrove of $4m in exploraion activities by 2010."

This implies that HGO will provide the funding of $4m, which may see options lapsing on expiry date of 30/06/07 - a bit of fuzzy info released by these two companies.

Ta


----------



## j4mesa (4 June 2007)

If anyone on you lost on this, don't worry it is TAX DEDUCTIBLES 
In condition that you made made profits previously


----------



## j4mesa (4 June 2007)

wow ,someone just dumped the oppies.......
down 50%................  not too good sign 
anyway still couple of more weeks to go


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 June 2007)

j4mesa said:


> wow ,someone just dumped the oppies.......
> down 50%................  not too good sign
> anyway still couple of more weeks to go




James as I said  "with about 1 month left till they expire its an all or nothing play, very high risk but potentially very high rewards"

You can't watch how the options are trading on their own its no signal at all, what you must watch is the heads ie ARE which are down again, maybe results aren't that flash at Alfrod,

The options are the all or nothing exposure to Alfrod being an Olympic Dam type play


----------



## j4mesa (4 June 2007)

Yes.......thanks for reminding me again......
I am just bit surprised the fact that falls heavily....
but yeah it will just be as what u have mentioned...


----------



## bliimp (29 June 2007)

AT last ... At very, very long last ... ARE announces today *"Legislation amendment paves way for Zn-Cu drilling program" * ... for the QLD Kroombit Zn-Cu deposit.

Refer to http://www.argonautresources.com//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=173&Itemid=149

There is still an EPA hurdle to overcome before reverse circulation drilling can commence; but at least ARE have now clarified the current "state-of-play" with Kroombit.


----------



## ttnt (24 August 2007)

I bought 800k more ARE during last week, got some cheap chips below 0.15/ 
The first drilling result of Kroombit deposit is coming. the new holes are exactly next to the holes be drilled 3x years ago, I reco the result must be good.


----------



## ttnt (12 September 2007)

FIRST ARGONAUT DRILL PROGRAM RESULTS INCLUDE
VISIBLE ZINC AND COPPER SULPHIDE MINERALISATION
Argonaut Resources (ASX: “ARE”) advises the presence of visible zinc and copper
sulphide minerals in the first six reverse circulation drillholes completed as part of the
Company’s first drilling program on its Kroombit Zn-Cu deposit in Central Queensland.
The first of three batches of samples have been dispatched for analysis. Laboratory
results will be announced as they become available.
Sulphide minerals visually identified to date from the confirmatory drilling program
which commenced on August 9th include sphalerite (zinc sulphide) and chalcopyrite
(copper-iron sulphide).
These minerals have been identified in association with a quartz-haematite (+/-
magnetite) rock as well as an altered, recrystallised, volcaniclastic mudstone.
All completed drillholes have intersected numerous intervals of sulphide
mineralisation. Some notable intervals include:
 KRRC1 intersected 17m containing chalcopyrite and sphalerite from 32m
followed by 8m of the same from 56m.
 KRRC3 intersected 34m containing chalcopyrite from 57m
 KRRC6 intersected 12m containing sphalerite and disseminated chalcopyrite
from 20m plus an additional 12m of the same from 44m.
Argonaut geologists have also identified minerals such as wollastonite, actinolite,
magnetite, haematite and epidote that are often associated with skarn-type ore
deposits. On the basis of this evidence, the Company interprets the mineralisation
intercepted in these initial holes to be skarn mineralisation, distal to a causative
intrusive and associated with bedded limestones.
The program of drilling at Kroombit is ongoing.
MEDIA CONTACTS


----------



## bliimp (28 September 2007)

Kroombit drill results must be getting closer and closer .... volume and sp has moved up quite a bit in morning trade ....


----------



## Broadside (28 September 2007)

Now in trading halt, looks like there is movement on the Lake Torrens front which is an incredibly exciting target.  If the first few drill results are promising this stock could do anything.


----------



## ttnt (29 September 2007)

If both Krombit deposit and the jv with straits resources' reports are good, how much the share price could fly to? 60c, 80c? $1.5 dollar?


----------



## michael_selway (29 September 2007)

ttnt said:


> if both Krombit deposit and the jv with straits resources' reports are good, how much the share price could fly to? 60c, 80c? $1.5 dollar?




Hi when do they plan to produce/sell?

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 -- -- -- 
EPS -2.2 -- -- -- 
DPS 0.0 -- -- -- 

thx

MS


----------



## Broadside (29 September 2007)

michael_selway said:


> Hi when do they plan to produce/sell?
> 
> Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share)
> 2006 -- -- --
> ...




I don't think anyone would dispute it is a speculative investment.  However, Lake Torrens has to be one of the hottest prospective targets in Australia and has been off limits for 25 years because of Native Title.


----------



## bliimp (2 October 2007)

ARE now has 2 "active" plays :-

1. Mt Kroombit - zinc, copper .... drill results should be out in the next week or so ... hopefully, this should be ARE's bread/butter play

2. Lake Torrens - Announcement today after a trading halt ... Approval granted for drilling to commence after 25 long years of Native Title issues and Anti Nuclear issues ... in one of the best IOCGU plays in the world ... and only 75km next to Olympic Dam!!!!


----------



## ttnt (7 October 2007)

Torrens  
Monday, 28 August 2006  
Drilled by WMC in the early 1980s before the OD style of system was fully understood. 
Target is BIGGER then Olympic Dam signature a massive CU-Au target. 
Copper up to 1.3% in three holes drilled. magnetite/haematite OD-type chemical front. 
Main Native Title Claimant group signed clearence on 5 May 2004. Negotiating access agreements with two other claimant groups, drilling to commence on completion. 
Joint venture partner Straits Resources committed to spend AUD$ 7 million to acquie 70%.


----------



## ttnt (7 October 2007)

Mt. Kroombit  
Wednesday, 20 December 2006  

Argonaut has completed the acquisition of the Kroombit  Zinc -Copper deposit on ML5631 and surrounding tenements in the Gladstone area, Central Queensland.

In the process of testing surface mineralization, previous explorers generated drill intersections including:
Zinc


Zinc: 43.3m at 6.02% Zn from 21.0m including 4.6m at 23.57% Zn from 27.6m
MK17: 74.2m at 3.2% Zn from 3.8m
MK11: 15.1m at 9.15% Zn from 26.4m including 1.4m at 26.2% Zn from 30.6m 

AND

Copper 


MK03: 14.3m at 3.32% Cu from 20.7m
MK16: 19.8m at 2.01% Cu from 82.3m
MK28: 39.6m at 0.93% Cu from 24.4m

On completion of relevant license transfers and applications, Argonaut will proceed with confirmatory drilling in order to confirm previous Zinc Copper resource calculations.
Power, road, rail and port facilities are all located within easy reach of the Kroombit deposit


----------



## Broadside (7 October 2007)

only one drill hole released thus far and although zinc grade isn't especially high it is close to surface....a very promising start to Kroombit.  Looks good as the insurance position with Torrens the blue sky.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 October 2007)

So thats why the share price was going to the moon, insiders who knew about Krombit results,

Glad I had a few tucked away 

Torrens should stir alot of interest given previous WMC work and the old Olympic Dam nearology story


----------



## ttnt (8 October 2007)

Wow, hits the new high, 47.5c,  well done.
Its the another first day of T+3 trading, the price could be better.
The volume is quite ok.


----------



## ttnt (9 October 2007)

GARIMPEIRO has previously described Argonaut Resources as a three-trick pony in that if it wasn't to get some sharemarket applause for its gold/copper interests in Laos, then it would for its Kroombit zinc/copper project in central
Queensland, or its copper/gold hunt at its Lake Torrens prospect in South Australia.

While Garimpeiro always thought that it would be Laos that would be exciting, it's actually been Kroombit and Lake Torrens that have fired up interest
in the stock. So much so that it rose 15.5 ¢ or 54 per cent
last week to close at 44C on Friday.

Laos might yet overtake the other two. But for the moment at least, it is the prospect of near-term production from Kroombit after some strong confirming drilling results (nine metres at 7.1 per cent zinc), and the high-risk but big-time potential of Lake Torrens that the punters are interested in. By mid-November the group should be somewhere near a compliant resource estimate for Kroombit, which in itself would go a long way to justifying the
group's $59 million market capitalisation. Final approval from SA's Primary
Industries and Resources for Argonaut and its funding partner, Straits Resources, to start drilling on exploration licence 3195 at Lake Torrens
isn't hurting either. Fifty kilometres from Teck Cominco's Carapateena copper/
gold discovery and 75 kilometres from BHP Billiton's Olympic Dam monster, the
prospect contains the sort of magnetic and gravity anomalies that get eplorers for so-called iron oxide copper gold (IOCG) deposits excited.
What's more, WMC - now part of BHP and the group that discovered Olympic Darn - punched some holes into the property and intersected what Argonaut says was "intense magnetite and haematite alteration typical of Olympic Dam
and Carapateena". A racier interpretation of it all comes courtesy of the New
Zealand tip-sheet, "Ten Bagger Quarterly". It makes the claim that Argonaut
has about a 20 per cent chance of finding the next Olympic Dam, and an 80 per cent chance of hitting significant copper and gold mineralisation.
It added that if "all dreams come true" and Argonaut hits an IOCG, the shares will be a 75-100 bagger. And if it fails, the downside is modest given the company's other projects.

No argument with that last bit but the 20 per cent:80 per cent
prediction is utter crap.


----------



## tigerchaser (12 October 2007)

*Re: ARE - Argonaut Resources trading halt*

hay guys, 
does anyone have any idea the reasons behind ARE trading halt??? 

whats you views is going to positive or negative news, i have stocked up on ARE last week and i am slightly concerned.


----------



## gfresh (12 October 2007)

Further samples were due.. They issued the first two, and they were average to improving (second ann).. 

They didn't issue a trading halt on the first two cores, so I believe  it must be pretty good.

There may be a possibility of some JV (SRL again?), have to wait until Tuesday I guess.


----------



## ttnt (16 October 2007)

the new placement of 20m share. 
One of the major share holder took half amount.
Another two brokers took 5m share each.

ppls are betting on the Lake Torrens and the Krombit deposit


----------



## ttnt (17 October 2007)

wow, the report look nice 
ZINC
• KRRC3: 9m at 5.18% Zn from 0m
• KRRC3: 27m at 1.86% Zn from 35m
• KRRC4: 31m at 2.81% Zn from 12m
• KRRC5: 13m at 5.97% Zn from 0m
• KRRC7: 14m at 6.25% Zn from 0m
• KRRC8: 20m at 3.14% Zn from 0m
• KRRC9: 17m at 4.22% Zn from 0m

COPPER
• KRRC2: 6m at 1.07% Cu from 32m
• KRRC3: 24m at 0.95% Cu from 67m
• KRRC8: 6m at 1.48% Cu from 18m
• KRRC8: 9m at 0.9% Cu from 43m

Go rocky


----------



## ttnt (17 October 2007)

The Krombit drilling results looks so far so good,
next month, if SRL hits something at the Lake Torrens,
how much the Are's share price would be?

$1? $2?


----------



## Sean K (17 October 2007)

ttnt said:


> The Krombit drilling results looks so far so good,
> next month, if SRL hits something at the Lake Torrens,
> how much the Are's share price would be?
> 
> $1? $2?



ttnt, when you throw about suggestions of a future sp, they MUST come with some more discussion/analysis than that provided. Cheers, kennas


----------



## adobee (17 October 2007)

I have been trying to buy are for the last two days after reading up on Saturday and keep missing out and missing out on these big gains!!! man i am getting sooo angry !!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 October 2007)

adobee said:


> I have been trying to buy are for the last two days after reading up on Saturday and keep missing out and missing out on these big gains!!! man i am getting sooo angry !!




I had 100k tucked away from under 20c, sold em all today for a nice 300%+ return

I like the fundamentals of this company, but not at these price levels, mkt cap has just balloned on the back of this Krombit program, maybe I missing something? 

Either way can't complain with the profits


----------



## Broadside (17 October 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I had 100k tucked away from under 20c, sold em all today for a nice 300%+ return
> 
> I like the fundamentals of this company, but not at these price levels, mkt cap has just balloned on the back of this Krombit program, maybe I missing something?
> 
> Either way can't complain with the profits




Can't go broke taking a profit...I don't think all today's rise is just Kroombit, also the fact Lake Torrens is starting immediately, given how highly anticipated this target is, it creates a bit of a squeeze for those who want in.  I will keep holding, Lake Torrens is what sucked me in in the first place.


----------



## ttnt (17 October 2007)

Agree, I am holding a lots more than 1m shares, and going to increase my holding later on for another 200k.  I am betting on this one now.


----------



## adobee (19 October 2007)

I am not holding any and getting upset.. I thought I would see a bit of a retrace when it was down 3% this morning and now its up another 20%.. ..


----------



## bliimp (19 October 2007)

ARE's price will be rumour driven and results driven for at least the next 2 to 3 months.

They are drip feeding the the Kroombit zinc/copper drill results; and will commence in the next few days the drilling of the Torren's IOCGU play ... which should probably see out the year and the early part of next year.

Expect volatility!


----------



## ttnt (22 October 2007)

Wow, the SP is getting crazy this morning. 
wat a Surprsing... ....
Must have some 'special' report released later.


----------



## adobee (22 October 2007)

This is ridiculous... I thought for sure today I can buy in and whats up 11% ... seriously what is going on here!!???


----------



## hector (22 October 2007)

Sold half my holding at 73c today - I forgot that I'd set that profit target. With ARE being one of the few stocks trading above Friday's close I would prefer to be holding the lot. 

I'm looking forward to some news. I suspect ARE may have investor appeal and not just my meagre speccie dollars.

Cheers to all on board!
hector


----------



## ttnt (24 October 2007)

Is on the trading halt now, a new announcement is going be out.
hope it's a good report.
Let's see.


----------



## ttnt (6 November 2007)

New Ann:

(Australia) Pty. Ltd. (Straits) has exercised its option under the Torrens Option and
Joint Venture Agreement (JVA).
Straits has advised that the commencement of drilling at EL3195 is a significant step
forward and it therefore chooses to exercise its option as of 5 November 2007.
Straits and Argonaut have now entered a contractual joint venture governed by the
terms of the JVA. The joint venture has entered the farm-in period whereby Straits
must spend $7million over a maximum of 5 years to earn a 70% interest in the project.
The companies look forward to an exciting and fruitful joint venture partnership in the
Torrens Project.


----------



## emerger (14 January 2008)

ARE,,,,closed the gap to the left and put in a double bottom on the 50% return  and now bouncing off the 20 period ma,,,with volume building.

 ready to emerge through the breakout line and back into the uptrend,,drilling Torren's daughter hole to resume this week with zinc/copper play in QLD ready for production with nearby infrastructure,,,Gold in Laos.

price has been contained in a base range for years  with breakout confirmed at 30c plus big volume as seen here on the chart,,,this is the first natural reaction back to the 50c area on very little volume and now volume building again.

Shares on issue at 165mill small market cap = big moves,,,,
explorer to producer dyor

 Emerger


----------



## bliimp (19 May 2008)

ARE announced last week of drilling to a jorc standard at Kroombit to commence mid-June.

When this happens and based on all the company reporting of a fast track mine due to surface mineralisation and closeness to port, power, rail and road, then ARE should be able to throw away the "spec" tag and call itself a MINER ... but of course, with a couple of sideshow "spec plays" in Laos and Mt Torrens.

And that will be no mean feat !!! ... look at the 100s of spec plays vying for attention in today's tight-money environment! ... and how many of them will make it to miner? ... is 1-5% realistic?

An informative valuation will be possible on ARE on just the Kroombit results ... and I wonder if it will be 25c as per today's SP!

And let's not forget that ARE placed 30million shares at 40c to "sophisticated investors" back in October last year ... towards the end of the confirmitory drilling at Kroombit.

Since that time, Laos is coming up with better gold grades as well as a surprising nickel discovery, and the Torrens drilling is "keeping on keeping on".

Interesting times ahead!


----------



## Ding (31 May 2010)

All has gone quiet with ARE. anybody have any news? It seems the Laos side of things has gone quiet but what about the Australian part??? Any new would be great.


----------



## pixel (19 April 2016)

It's been quiet for a reason:




Mention the L-word, and you double or quadruple your money:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01732266




The day traders are all over it.
I find these swings rather predictable, especially when there is a lot of liquidity.


----------



## El Pedrino (1 September 2016)

Looks like news coming soon. Results look promising for the 4 other drill cores! Argentina soon hopefully.


----------



## Metal Teeth (23 September 2020)

Out of a trading halt today after a raising $2.7 mill in a private placement. No change in SP, perhaps due to additional fund raising with a SPP to investors which closes Oct 16. What's the money for? In SA's Murdie Project they'll be surveying and dril tests for copper, while in Zambia there's testwork to be done on copper-coblat. Nothing too exciting just yet. I've yet to receive my SPP email, possibly due to timezone differences, anyone got there's?


----------

